# same sex civil partners



## stephansteenkamp (Jul 30, 2009)

Are same sex civil partners being recogniced by the portuguese legal system when it comes to immigration laws? My partner is British and I am South african We have been in a registered civil partnership for 5 years and we are looking to move to Portugal. My partner being an EU member should have no porblems, but do I have any rights as being part of the civil partnership or do I have to apply completely seperatly for citizenship? Any one that can steer me in the right direction? Even the Portuguese consul in Cape Town was very unclear about this situation.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi

In the Uk we have a more modern view than you may find in Portugal. I hope that are able to get the information that you need. 

Welcome and good luck

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Stephan,
Have you tried to get hold of the Gay Association in Portugal? They might be able to direct you to the right person or they might even have the answer for you. Their website has an english option as well. See if you can understand the address of their site= Type the name of the country followed by the old fashioned word for happy ( no spaces)dot the two letters for the country. Good luck
Nelinha


----------



## stephansteenkamp (Jul 30, 2009)

HI Nelinha, Thank you for your constructive feedback. I will definetely give that a try. Regards
Stephan


nelinha said:


> Hi Stephan,
> Have you tried to get hold of the Gay Association in Portugal? They might be able to direct you to the right person or they might even have the answer for you. Their website has an english option as well. See if you can understand the address of their site= Type the name of the country followed by the old fashioned word for happy ( no spaces)dot the two letters for the country. Good luck
> Nelinha


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Again

Try this PORTUGAL (Law) - ILGA

Give that a try you may get more help their. If not come back here.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## stephansteenkamp (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks mr banned man!
I dont seem to find much english websites re this issue - guess this will force me to attempt learning portuguese lol. From what i can find is that legislation is accepting same sex civil partnerships but i cannot get any info on how that would affect immigration. 


PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Stephan

Just found this i hope it may be of some help.

Peter the banned 666 man

Sexual Intelligence by Marty Klein, Ph.D.


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

*same sex*

Hi Stephen,
I am from South Africa(but born in London) and my partner is British and we are to have a civil partnership next weekend in Edinburgh Scotland. 
We spoke to our attorney here in Portugal about the laws and apparently it doesn't matter what the rest of the world do, if Portugal doesn't allow same sex marriages they won't recognise ours. My partner did find some info that said they do, but as I mentioned our attorney said 'not so'. Even with our house etc there are inheritance issues as we won't be officially recognised as a partnership. It may happen here one day but for now I accept the law as it is, when in Rome etc etc. 
We would have loved to have held it here is this is home but it was not to be. In fact we did contemplate flying over to SA, as they officially allow marriages as opposed to Civil Partnerships, but then what is the point if the minute you step out of SA, it won't be recognised anywhere else? Sad but true.
Kind Regards
Shaz


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi All

If the information you are looking for does not come up in English try this and do as i list.

Example first do not put the WWW bit leave that of. So lets look at inci it a portuguese website.

Type into a Google search "inci.pt" and below is what you should get displayed. What you need to do is click on the TRANSLATE this page. 

If you do this on all sites you want to look at you should be able to view in English. This way is not 100% but close enough to be of help. The inci link was only to show how to do this way of getting to lokk at sites in English. 

This works with most sites i have needed to look at. Just do not put into your search the WWW bit.

Any problems and just come back.

Peter the banned 666 man

INCI - [ Translate this page ]
Bem vindo ao Portal Oficial do Instituto da Construção e do Imobiliário, I.P. (InCI, I.P., ex-IMOPPI). Mapa do Site Separador de Links 1 ...
INCI - Cached - Similar


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*same sex*

Hi Stephan,
It isn´t a question of Portugal be a modern country or not. Portugal is a very religious country and the main religion is catholic. I think you know what is the Catholic Church opinion about gay marriage and that is the reason the laws in Portugal don´t recognize it. It might change one day. There are a few gay associations which have been fighting to change the law and the general Portuguese mentality about the subject. They have made some progress. A couple living together have now some legal rights regarding gender. I would advice you, if moving to Portugal, to move to a big city, Lisbon, Cascais, Estoril; as you will find that the Portuguese are a lot more open minded than in the country side. Regarding citizenship, you don´t need that to live in Portugal, and to be honest that is nearly impossible for you or your partner to get or any foreigner which is not a Portuguese descendant or married to one. You only need a residence order. For your partner, as EU citizen is granted, you will need a visa to get in to the country. I suggest you to apply to a residence visa before you come, if it fails, come with a holiday´s visa and then find a solicitor/lawyer in the area you decide to live, to apply for a residence order in your name. They will know what to do. You will need a Portuguese address to apply for a residence order God luck
John999


----------

